# Hockeyplaya's spur of the moment 2nd cycle PROP/NPP



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 4, 2012)

Aight so *I have waited more than long enough*to run another cycle, and I have all these pretty vials laying around so I couldnt stop myself. Dont worry I planned it nice and perfect as usual, cause I dont fux around!!

Im sitting pretty at 6'5 250 prolly 13-14% body fat, 23 years old.
I had my blood pressure, cholesterol....etc (Everything besides E2, and Test levels) and Im 100% normal and sexxy. So heres my plannnn

Weeks 1-8 NPP 110mg E3D (330mg/week)
Weeks 1-9 Test Prop 150mg EOD (525mg/week)
Weeks 1-9 Caber .5mg 2 times a week.
Weeks 1-15ish Aromasin used as needed.
Weeks 10-11 HCG Blast 1000iu EOD for 10 days
Weeks 12-15 Clomid 100/50/50/50, Nolva 40/40/20/20

Goals, I wanna try this NPP out and see how it reacts with me, And the usual, just improve my body all around, slowly getting to the point that Im totally happy with my bod, Im hoping this will be done in the next 3 years!

Diets in Check more than my first run of Test E 600mg/week for 14 weeks. Really excited to see what my new diet with these compounds does. Should get pretty cray!! 

Gym, I've been rocking a workout very similar to Cashouts, so I will continue to do that, really enjoying it at the moment with great results, especially in my wheels! Will post pics next week, POWWWW.

FOR HERM
YOLO!!


----------



## DF (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice! Now go fuck some shit up!


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks good, playa. I am going to run dbol, test, and deca for my next cycle, so I am curious to see how yours goes. I am also interested in sides you might have. Keep us posted.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought you just stopped a month ago? Don't be a dumb ass.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 4, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I thought you just stopped a month ago? Don't be a dumb ass.



Why the heck does everyone think this, lol. I havent been on for 3 months.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2012)

Stretch out the NPP. Pinning EOD will diminish the results. Twice per week would be better for higher peak blood levels. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stretch out the NPP. Pinning EOD will diminish the results. Twice per week would be better for higher peak blood levels. I learned this the hard way.



So by injecting a higher amount less often will cause the blood levels of NPP to be higher?? Would every third day be a bad idea?? Or are you 100% sure on the twice a week protocol??


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice buddy is killing time bro


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 4, 2012)

The pp ester is smack dab inbetween c and p esters. It's a little but faster than e.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah buddy cant wait for beast mode to engage bra!!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 4, 2012)

I love that - you couldn't wait! I know that would be me too. 

Someone's been a very naughty boy 

But, now that you are on - enjoy the ride.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> So by injecting a higher amount less often will cause the blood levels of NPP to be higher?? Would every third day be a bad idea?? Or are you 100% sure on the twice a week protocol??



E3D would be fine.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 4, 2012)

Hockey's spur of the moment, perfectly planned and prepared 2nd cycle. Brought to you by hockeyplaya18.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 4, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Hockey's spur of the moment, perfectly planned and prepared 2nd cycle. Brought to you by hockeyplaya18.



Hahaha, well I do have everything I need. Maybe that was my mistake, by being to prepaired for it, that i just had to start it! POWWW


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 4, 2012)

Adjusted to E3D injects, def thinking of switching to TPP as well, so I can inject the test E3D as well.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 4, 2012)

Good luck! We are both running PP cycles!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 5, 2012)

Satisfaction is the death of desire!!       You are in for life.





Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Aight so *I have waited more than long enough*to run another cycle, and I have all these pretty vials laying around so I couldnt stop myself. Dont worry I planned it nice and perfect as usual, cause I dont fux around!!
> 
> Im sitting pretty at 6'5 250 prolly 13-14% body fat, 23 years old.
> I had my blood pressure, cholesterol....etc (Everything besides E2, and Test levels) and Im 100% normal and sexxy. So heres my plannnn
> ...


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2012)

Man I thought u was going to start in Jan with me! Enjoy lookin forward to ur log


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey if only run 8 weeks here, Ill have more than 8 weeks off till january


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2012)

HeheheheheheHohohohohhohho)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

enjoying you log so far,are you feeling the NPP yet  HP?

Also since NPP is a little longer ester than test e,could it be pinned like like E3D or like a regular deca/test cycle?but it kicks in quicker than deca so faster results


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> enjoying you log so far,are you feeling the NPP yet  HP?
> 
> Also since NPP is a little longer ester than test e,could it be pinned like like E3D or like a regular deca/test cycle?but it kicks in quicker than deca so faster results



POB mentioned that to me, so I am for sure going to rock it every 3rd day, nothing yet, its only been one PIN and the first PIN of NPP was a small amount cause I was planning on the ED protocol. Im thinking by this time next week Ill be feeling some NPP, if not I know my 150mg of prop will be kicking hard


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> POB mentioned that to me, so I am for sure going to rock it every 3rd day, nothing yet, its only been one PIN and the first PIN of NPP was a small amount cause I was planning on the ED protocol. Im thinking by this time next week Ill be feeling some NPP, if not I know my 150mg of prop will be kicking hard


thanks man,when i use it,NPP that is im gonna use 600mg minimum/week.....well it wont be my next cycle,but the next one lol,im still in week 10 of this one


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 5, 2012)

I hit Chest yesterday for the first time since my minor shoulder tweak, so I went light weight High reps on most, I basically do the same thing with heavier weight, should be back to normal next week, but this is how I log!! LIKE A BOSS

*Decline Dumbbell Press*
60x16, 60x15, 60x15, 60x14, 50x18.

*Flat Bench Fly's*
25x18WU, 35x15, 35x15, 35x14, 25x16.

*Incline Dumbbell Press*
60x14, 60x13, 50x16

*CABLE FLY'S* I rock 4 sets one drop set of the cables at the very top setting working the lower chest, then I do 4 sets at the middle setting.

ABS

Then Helped my buddy move, Pinning 150mg prop tonight in delt, LIKE A BOSS!! Then NPP tomorrow, guess will see how I handle all the injections, but the less oil makes me happy!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 5, 2012)

nice work out bro glad the injury was a false alarm.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 5, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOO! Get it brother!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 6, 2012)

Second PIN of Prop yesterday before I played some softball, went 3-4 single, double, and  Home run 5 RBI's! POWWWW Def felt the test, I love PROP!! Second Pin of NPP this evening.

Last nights Back routine, and due to my shoulder I avoided deads, I will most likely get back to them next week.

*Lower Back Lifts* 45lb weight held to chest after one warm-up set
15WU, 13, 12, 11, 15 (with 25lb weight)

*Bent Over Dumbbell Rows*
60x10WU, 75x15, 75x15, 75x14, 65x16

*Close Grip Pull-downs*
140x10WU, 160x14, 160x13, 160x12, 140x15.

*Seated Wide Grip Rows*
160x13, 160x12, 160x12, 140x15.

Loveing the Burn from these high reps. Pumped for the NPP to kick in, really interested to see what that feels like


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 7, 2012)

Pinned 1.1cc's of NPP yesterday, Left delt, went smooth, feeling good today 

Hit legz yesterday. My shoulder is still healing so I couldnt go to heavy on Squats.

*Squats*
135x10wu, 165x17, 165x16, 165x16, 135x20.

*Single Leg Press*
0platesx10wu, 2platesx13, 2platesx12, 0platesx20

*Single Leg quad extensions*
40x10wu, 70x15, 70x15, 70x14, 50x18

CALF RAISES, POWWWW!!

Quads were cramping before bed, LOVE IT!

Pinning 1.5ml of prop today before I hit the gym, Im running out of Pin sites Im comfy with, so Im scared to hit quads, or ventroglutes. Im gonna have to make it happen though!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 11, 2012)

Aight so Im about a week in today, everything is going great, my shoulder is almost back to 100% and I am noticing some serious strength gains, my light weights feel like feathers, so it looks like Ill be moving on up!! Cant wait to be repping out 130's on dumbbell press  

Monday is Obviously Chest day

*Decline Dumbbell Press*
65x10wu, 75x16, 75x15, 75x15, 65x16

*Incline Dumbbell Fly's*
35x10wu, 40x15, 45x15, 45x14, 35x18.

*Reverse Grip Bench Press on Smith Machine*
135x15wu, 195x14, 195x13, 135x17.

*Hammer Grip Dumbbell press*
70x13, 70x12, 60x15.

*USUAL CABLE FLY'S!!*

FYI with all this Pinning, I prefer more Pins less oil per Pin. If I inject 1.5ml or less anywhere on my bod I have no pain, when I inject the Test and NPP together 2.6ml it hurts all freaking week!!!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 11, 2012)

I am subbed blow this shit up!


----------



## Jada (Sep 11, 2012)

Great log hockey!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 11, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Great log hockey!



Thanks Jada!! You know how I ROLLL when logging, Im a detailed MOFO!! haha


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

Attempted to PIN left Ventro glute, may have attempted it a little do forward, def hit a nerve, so I pulled out and just did my glute. Ventro seems  like its going to take some practice. Anywho, back went well yesterday, feeling like a champ and loving it, Pinning up NPP after work, no clue where Ill inject, lol.

BACK

*Deadlifts*
135x10wu, 225x14, 225x14, 225x13, 135x20

*Single Arm Bent-over Rows*
70x10wu, 80x15, 80x15, 80x14, 70x16.

*Wide grip Pull-downs*
160x10wu, 180x14, 180x13, 180x12, 160x15

*Close Grip Seated Rows*
160x15, 180x14, 180x13, 160x16

Then I had hockey last night for the first time in 3 weeks, I think my legs are going to fall off, but its a great feeling to be back out there!!!!

Shoulder is still not 100%, def thinking by the weekend it will be, then I can test me limits!!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Attempted to PIN left Ventro glute, may have attempted it a little do forward, def hit a nerve, so I pulled out and just did my glute. Ventro seems  like its going to take some practice. Anywho, back went well yesterday, feeling like a champ and loving it, Pinning up NPP after work, no clue where Ill inject, lol.
> 
> BACK
> 
> ...



Lots of reps on those deads man!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks bro, Im prolly going to go up a little bit in weight next back day, but I was pumped at the reps I hit for sure, back is feeling super good sore today.


----------



## Jada (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree ventro spot is a little weird to find


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think Im gonna go to the Doc and have him draw a circle around the inject spot, then go get it tattoo'd on me, haha.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hit shoulders for the first time yesterday, went better than I had expected, but it was still painful to do side raises so I went super light on them, shoulder is feeling all good today, might hit the gym after class tonight, or on lunch tomorrow, hit Arms before the weekend, SUNS OUT GUNS OUT.

Shoulders

*Single Arm Standing Press*
40x10wu, 55x14, 55x13, 50x14, 40x15

*Front and Side shoulder raises*
20x15, 20x15, 20x13, 15x18....20x13, 20x12, 15x16

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
100x17, 100x15, 100x15.


Nice workout to get back into the shoulders after the injury, Ill add one more workout next week


----------



## gfunky (Sep 13, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Hit shoulders for the first time yesterday, went better than I had expected, but it was still painful to do side raises so I went super light on them, shoulder is feeling all good today, might hit the gym after class tonight, or on lunch tomorrow, hit Arms before the weekend, SUNS OUT GUNS OUT.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...



Good to hear your shoulder made it through!!  Keep working hard brother!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking good bro, keep it up.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 17, 2012)

Had some fun this weekend, hitting the gym HARD AS FUCK the next 2 weeks, along with hockey softball, and mass amounts of healthy get big food, so Im expecting great things. Then a little weekend vaca, then back to busting my ass.

Hit chest yesterday, shoulder still isnt there, kinda hurt it throwing a ball the other day, def not throwing shit for a while isnt worth it.

CHEST

*Decline Dumbbell Press*
60x10wu, 80x16, 80x15, 80x15, 70x16

*Flat Bench Dumbbell fly's*
35x10wu, 40x15, 40x14, 40x13, 30x20.

*Incline Dumbbell Press*
60x15, 60x14, 60x14, 50x18

*CABLE FLY'S*

Decent workout, could have had a better one, prolly going to try and hit chest again this week, not to sore this morning, kinda pissed.

SOFTBALL, BACK, HOCKEY is on tonights agenda. POWWWW


----------



## gfunky (Sep 17, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Had some fun this weekend, hitting the gym HARD AS FUCK the next 2 weeks, along with hockey softball, and mass amounts of healthy get big food, so Im expecting great things. Then a little weekend vaca, then back to busting my ass.
> 
> Hit chest yesterday, shoulder still isnt there, kinda hurt it throwing a ball the other day, def not throwing shit for a while isnt worth it.
> 
> ...



Be careful with the DB's and the shoulder I always seem to do better using a BB when a shoulder is acting up as you can regulate the weight more....  Just an idea, don't want to see you get hurt!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 17, 2012)

Really?? Ive always felt more comfy using the dumbbells when Im injured, Ill give a light set of bench press this week and see how it feels.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 17, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Really?? Ive always felt more comfy using the dumbbells when Im injured, Ill give a light set of bench press this week and see how it feels.



Yeah something about the stabilization and the way they open your shoulders at the bottom. Go light and see if you feel a difference and if you feel anything uncomfortable stop and switch back.  I have always found DB's harder on my shoulders especially where the pec goes under the front delt area.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Did my second ever Ventro Glute inject, still scares the shit out of me and feels soooo wrong, lol. But then again it was 2ml of Prop and I dont have one bit of PIP, so I guess Im ok with it.

BACK

*Back Bends with 45lb* Decided not to rock deadlifts due to having hockey last night
15 w/o weight wu, 15, 13, 13, 16 with 25lb weight

*Bent over single arm row's*
75x15wu, 85x15, 85x15, 85x15, 75x17

*Close Grip Lat pull downs*
160x10wu, 180x14, 180x13, 180x12, 160x14.

*Seated Wide Grip Row's*
140x10wu, 160x14, 160x13, 140x16.

*Under-hand med. grip upright row's*
190x15, 190x14, 170x17.

DONE

Fell on my freaking hip last night at hockey, so Im was hoping to do legz today, but its not looking good. Prolly shoulders, then pump the wheels out tomorrow. 

Fuking hate it when the nagging injuries keep coming one after another x- grrrrrrrrr, Im steaming Mad!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't feel bad about feeling phaggy over the VG shots. I was so grossed out the first time that I actually was nauseated and barfed after!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice, now I feel like a total badass!!! haha.


----------



## theminister (Sep 18, 2012)

Hockey here is me egging you and supporting you dude, Keep it up!!!


----------

